# Nice and cozy by the fire.......



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

did finally enjoy some cooler nights at camp. Too bad it took longer for the front to work its way through. Now I get cold weather to work in rather than hunt


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice stove Todd....yeah I will be working this week in lieu of hunting too

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Todd....*

Now that's a different way to enjoy a fire....

I've never seen a "stove" like that......

That is what I enjoy a great deal at camp......Just sittin' by a big 'ol roarin' fire after eatin' a big dinner.....


----------



## redwards (Nov 15, 2004)

*Best way...*

to enjoy a campfire.  The smoke goes up the chimney instead of in your clothing


----------

